# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  ảnh động khổ lớn đẹp

## innguyengia

anh em nào có bộ sưu tập ảnh động khổ lớn cỡ màn hình desktop úp lên cho mình xin nhé. thank!

----------


## chutichht

có anh em nào tìm giúp mình không đấy

----------

